# What are you listening to?



## trappedslider

Currently,i have the Moana soundtrack playing when i am listening to music

[video=youtube;ZNra8eK0K6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNra8eK0K6k[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My car's CD player currently contains:

Wand
The Arcs
Rival Sons
Joe Bonamassa
Buckethead
Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Mallus

Lately? Let's see...

The Mitski album with "Best American Girl".

St. Etienne's Foxbase Alpha (that cover of "Only Love Can Break Your Heart" is magical, still).

(still) Hamilton!!!

Random Leonard Cohen faves, esp. "Famous Blue Raincoat".


----------



## Janx

The Cog is Dead.

all three of their albums.


----------



## Tonguez

discovered this song before Christmas and have been listening to the Decemberist other work since


----------



## RedSiegfried

Been listening a lot to Transformers: The Score.  It's the orchestral score from the first Transformers movie, not the regular soundtrack.  Pretty amazing.


----------



## jonesy

Bad Lip Reading.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been on a bit of a retro binge on YouTube, lately:

Vangelis: Soil Festivities album
Deodato: bunch of different classical tunes he reworked into jazz fusion
Ronnie Montrose: Speed of Sound album

Plus a bunch of post-rock performances from The Vigeland Mausoleum.


----------



## Jhaelen

Since last year's top 50 was extremely underwhelming, I'm mostly listening to older music:
- Tool: Sooo good! When will Mr. Keenan finally decide to dedicate some time to finish Tool's new album - it's been over ten years now, damnit?!
- David Bowie: Mostly good ol' favorites from the 70-80s, but also trying to catch up with his most recent output.
- Beach Boys: Pet Sounds and the Smile Sessions! I'd never been interested in them before they were quite unexpectedly featured in a documentation about progressive music - wow!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I hear Tool or A Perfect Circle is releasing something in 2017.


----------



## MNblockhead

Tonguez said:


> discovered this song before Christmas and have been listening to the Decemberist other work since
> 
> [video=youtube;iPAr7kL-mmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPAr7kL-mmg[/video]




I first heard of the Decemberists from the kickstarter for their board game. They're big gaming geeks. 

Also fun: check out the Colbert Report episode where Steven Colbert challenges the Decemberist's guitar player to a guitar duel.


----------



## zabouth

I'm currently lessening to Kawaii metal band BiSH 

[video=youtube;4j2NvbuUbs8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2NvbuUbs8[/video]

Also Sea Shanties because why not.

[video=youtube;49FWp7WLYKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49FWp7WLYKw[/video]


----------



## Jhaelen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I hear Tool or A Perfect Circle is releasing something in 2017.



I'll believe it when the album's been released 
Last I heard, Tool band members reported, the music was already recorded and they were just waiting until Maynard had time to write lyrics and record his part.
And members from A Perfect Circle have signaled they had enough material for a new album, but they're also waiting for Maynard.

Meanwhile Maynard _did_ find the time to release a new Puscifer album and the first part of his autobiography... It just seems that he's no longer really interested in his 'old projects'. Frustrating.
(Well, at least the Puscifer album was okay - it actually reminded me of A Perfect Circle in a few songs.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maybe they're releasing Maynard.


----------



## Wednesday Boy

I just saw Murder by Death and they were incredible. I'm gormandizing all of their albums.

[video=youtube;5nCPP8FpNIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nCPP8FpNIY[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Some of the heavier stuff I've been listening to:

Chelsea Wolfe
Wand
Ghost


----------



## SkidAce

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Some of the heavier stuff I've been listening to:
> 
> Chelsea Wolfe
> Wand
> Ghost




Ghost is pretty fantastic.  Seems like they came out of nowhere from my point of view.

Square hammer...wow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

SkidAce said:


> Ghost is pretty fantastic.  Seems like they came out of nowhere from my point of view.
> 
> Square hammer...wow.



To me too.  I love their kind of an Alice In Chains sound coupled with the mythology-making theatrics of performers like Alice Cooper or KISS.


----------



## cmad1977

The Brave soundtrack. 
My daughter loves it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richards

I've been listening to a lot of Dead Can Dance and Shpongle lately, interspersed with some classic AC/DC.  And my 31-year-old son's introduced me to some music I likely would never have discovered on my own: VNV Nation and The Birthday Massacre.

Johnathan


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Jhaelen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Some of the heavier stuff I've been listening to:
> Chelsea Wolfe
> Wand
> Ghost



Ah, Chelsea Wolfe is someone I discovered rather recently (2015-16), too. I like it.
I don't know Wand, maybe something to check out...
But Ghost: I can't stand them. To me this is nothing but Pop - of the really cheesy kind. It's the kind of music that could win a Eurovision Song Contest. Their ridiculous outfits would help, too.

While listening to my music collection on random shuffle, I was reminded of another (fairly recent) band I really like: Battles.
I became aware of them when they released their album 'Gloss Drop' (2011).
But my favorite albums are 'Mirrored' (2007) and particularly 'La Di Da Di' (2015).
On Mirrored are a few songs that can get a bit annoying, but 'La Di Da Di' is really cool.
It reminds me favourably of Krautrock music from bands like Neu! or Harmonia, only more modern.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ghost...pop?  Songs like "Cirice" sound more BÖC meets AIC to me.
[video=youtube;-0Ao4t_fe0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Ao4t_fe0I&sns=em[/video]

This song got me hooked on Wand:
[video=youtube;9FNVBivw18U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FNVBivw18U&sns=em[/video]

As for Battles, my favorite of there's involved an old favorite of mine:
[video=youtube;4D7RzUtFEps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D7RzUtFEps&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In the meantime, from Japan with love...

Elephant Gym
[video=youtube;lIBGM7uYNfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIBGM7uYNfs&sns=em[/video]

Soil & "Pimp" Sessions
[video=youtube;AQMgXPFzdg8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQMgXPFzdg8&sns=em[/video]

Polysics
[video=youtube;PdGIaQ6eLAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdGIaQ6eLAE&sns=em[/video]

Dir En Grey
[video=youtube;ZXZxjDdjeLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXZxjDdjeLY&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A little Teutonic stoner rock from Colour Haze:
[video=youtube;K7QNffGb86I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7QNffGb86I&sns=em[/video]


----------



## megamania

Today I'm doing a lot of early 90's Rap and Pop.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Today I'm doing a lot of early 90's Rap and Pop.




Some of my favorite rap was made in the 1990s.  Some of those performers are still releasing good stuff, too.


----------



## megamania

Back BEFORE it became overly political and/or racial based.    You know.... when Rap was meant to be fun.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rap had a political vein from the beginning, some of which- Public Enemy, KRS-1, and Queen Latina, for instance- is much beloved by me.


----------



## megamania

I'm listening to the likes of Tone Loc, Rob Base and a few like that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mmmm...definitely fun!  Howsabouts...

Diggable Planets?
Digital Underground?
DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince?
Young MC?


----------



## Jhaelen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ghost...pop?  Songs like "Cirice" sound more BÖC meets AIC to me.[...]



The song actually starts rather nice, and the heavy riffing clearly isn't pop. But as soon as the singing starts, it's all ruined. I guess that's why I'm reminded of pop. I made it to about the 3 minute mark before I had to turn it off. Blech!
The two other Ghost songs I'd heard before were worse. IIRC, one was acoustic, with a piano (a cover version?), and the other (also from the Meliora album, I think) was dominated by a Hammond organ.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> This song got me hooked on Wand:[...]



This is quite good, but also quite short. I guess, I'll have to listen to an album to see if they're as good at album length.
It also reminded me about a 'new' band I really liked: Baron. Check out 'Deeper Align'! (I don't think it's on YouTube, unfortunately).



Dannyalcatraz said:


> As for Battles, my favorite of there's involved an old favorite of mine:[...]



Yep, nice one, great drumming and a great video. Hmm, perhaps I need to get Gloss Drop, as well?
Back when I listenend to the album, the only song that stood out to me was Africastle. Maybe I need to listen to it again, now that I'm 'acclimatized' to their sound.

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## megamania

Today I have begun to some ZZ Top


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How are you on bands like Gojira and Lacuna Coil, Jhaelen?  Both of them had recent releases that I enjoyed...


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mmmm...definitely fun!  Howsabouts...
> 
> Diggable Planets?
> Digital Underground?
> DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince?
> Young MC?




Wide mix.   No Diggable Planets.


----------



## megamania

Today is some more Hair Bands.  Warrant, Slaughter and Skidrow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hair metal has a special place in my heart.  I don't have any Warrant- loved "Uncle Tom's Cabin", though- but the others, fo' sho'!

Bulletboys, Europe, Vain, Vinnie Vincent Invasion, Cinderella...I could go on.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lacuna Coil, .




I've listened to Lacuna Coil,even have a couple of songs by them.


----------



## Jhaelen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How are you on bands like Gojira and Lacuna Coil, Jhaelen?  Both of them had recent releases that I enjoyed...



It's been a while since I listened to either band. I did notice that Gojira's latest album got good reviews, though. Have to check it out! (I'm still not fully taking advantage of the fact that in Germany the GEMA have finally come to an agreement with YouTube, meaning that I can now listen to/watch all kinds of bands that had been blocked for so many years).

Edit: Hair Metal? You got to be kidding! Yuck!!! (Perhaps I should mention that I've never been a big fan of 'classic' heavy metal, it's not been a part of my socialization ;-) I discovered Metallica at about the same time I first heard of Nirvana back in 1992. Instead, I made the long circuitous journey from Art-Pop, World Music and Avantgarde (Kate Bush, Peter Gabriel, Talking Heads) to Krautrock, Progressive Rock to increasingly 'heavier' and more 'modern' music, like Tool, Isis & Neurosis, Opeth, Meshuggah, ... I also had a phase when I enjoyed 'Crossover' and what would be called Nu-Metal later on, and I still like the Deftones. But many of the 'usual suspects' like Iron Maiden make my toes curl.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not a fan of NWOBHM, hmm?  Well, that's why genres have subgenres!

Personally, I traveled the long road- starting with Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, AC/DC & BÖC, etc. on the radio n the 70's while I did my homework.  In those days, I was in the heartland of America, and metal wasn't being broadcast where I was.

I didn't find metal until our family moved to Texas in the 1980s.  The same DJ that spun Zep & BÖC there was among those who introduced me to ZZ Top, Rush, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden and- eventually- bands like Metallica, Anthrax and the like.

Result: metal from A-Z makes up the bulk of my collection.  I don't get much into the bands with "Cookie Monster" vocals, though.  It's OK as an accent, but as the main vox, I think it sucks.  

It's one thing to splash a dash of Tabasco into your tomato soup.  It is another thing entirely to drop a tomato into a bowl of Tabasco.


----------



## trappedslider

I only discovered Lacuna Coil due to listening to Delain which i found via Leaves Eyes which was discovered by looking up symphonic metal of all things lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I found Lacuna Coil via Evanescence.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;J-PYqUHfTMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-PYqUHfTMA[/video]


----------



## Altamont Ravenard

Some great funk by the Mighty Imperials (Thunder Chicken)


----------



## jonesy

Somehow The Birthday Massacre sounds even better live:
[video=youtube;HxtIsv83YBQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxtIsv83YBQ[/video]


Here's something ludicrous:
[video=youtube;eMd2V79_wG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMd2V79_wG8[/video]


And here's something actually ludicrous made to look serious:
[video=youtube;3_932tzx1do]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_932tzx1do[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## EmberGod

Imagine Dragons – Believer


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been listening to the new releases from De La Soul and A Tribe Called Quest.

I think that De La's CD is a more challenging release, with more misses than hits, but the hits- like "Lord Intended" and "Snoopys"- are utterly killer.  Quest's disc is more consistent and fun to listen to, but it doesn't push the genre boundaries anywhere near as hard.

The guest list on each album tells the same story: Quest brings back triumphant performances by Bustah Rhymes...but De La introduces the rap world to Justin Hawkins and David Byrne.

Now I gotta find Missy Elliott's new one...

I have also still been binging on the YouTube upload of German Stoner rock band Colour Haze's 2006 album _Tempel_.  I'm gonna have to get that one, and maybe a few more.

Current short list for music shopping:
Boris
Buckethead
Baroness
Jamiroquai
King Crimson 
Colour Haze
Tinariwen 
Bombino
Missy Elliott


----------



## Richards

I've been listening to a lot of "The Art of Noise" recently.  Especially "Below the Waste," which I'd never heard before.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Love AoN!


----------



## Jhaelen

Have you heard of Zeal & Ardor? I can't help myself but I'm really enjoying this hilarious genre-mix


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jhaelen said:


> Have you heard of Zeal & Ardor? I can't help myself but I'm really enjoying this hilarious genre-mix




Well, I AM laughing.  But "with" or "at" has yet to be determined...


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;ipO1K24DE90]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipO1K24DE90[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wolfgang Muthspiel's _Rising Grace_ album is currently in the 6th spot of my car's CD changer, having taken over from a Douglas Blue Feather disc.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;svuHQLOrsBQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svuHQLOrsBQ[/video]


----------



## megamania

Today I am listening to the voices in my head.    They have good ideas...... bad intensions


----------



## Richards

I've been listening to a lot of Sade lately - she's really got a great voice.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yes she does.


----------



## Richards

Dannyalcatraz: It seems our musical tastes are very similar (which is another way of saying you have impeccable musical taste!).  

Johnathan


----------



## dlw2112

Music that I am listening to:

White Willow's new album, "Future Hopes" (playing right this second)
Neal Morse Band - "Similitude of a Dream
Rush - anything by them (thus the 2112 at the end of my user ID)
God is an Astronaut

If it is not obvious.  I am big into prog.  I am really stoked because a cover band, The Musical Box, is in town this weak to perform the entire album, "Selling England by the Pound".  Very.  Excited!


----------



## isidorus

Today's Music

The Waring-XXI Century Blood
Amon Amarth
Tyr
Myrkur


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Jv05O-BK_o4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv05O-BK_o4[/video]


----------



## Wednesday Boy

I just came across F***ed Up (warning--the clip writes out their name):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnepeIX4uWI

They remind me of one of my favorite disbanded bands, Avail (warning--the clip has swear words in it):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R2t2Ke5E_g


----------



## Brandegoris

K-POP 
CL ~ Hello B*tches & Lifted 
G Dragon


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been on a surf rock kick for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Tonguez

[video=youtube;xxMLmoyHiiQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxMLmoyHiiQ[/video]

I love chewing gum


----------



## trancejeremy

After almost 20 years of trance music (including DJing it, thus my username) I've gotten burned out on it.

But I'm really loving New Retro Wave. It's becoming more and more professional sounding (and looking)

[video=youtube;nF8paxAqIRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF8paxAqIRE[/video]


----------



## Wednesday Boy

trancejeremy said:


> But I'm really loving New Retro Wave. It's becoming more and more professional sounding (and looking)




After hearing an interview with Ricky Gervais about his New Wave band (Seona Dancing), I got hooked on this one from them.
[video=youtube;WWcILj941JQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWcILj941JQ[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Saw Rival Sons tonight...



They took down the House of Blues.


----------



## Jhaelen

The best new song I listened to last month: [video=youtube;7eXQjgcGOWc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eXQjgcGOWc[/video]

It reminds me positively of early Muse songs, and the video is plain genius!
Why doesn't this have like a thousand times the number of views it currently has?


----------



## Scott DeWar

forgive my ignorance, but what is the 22 community?


----------



## Jhaelen

Scott DeWar said:


> forgive my ignorance, but what is the 22 community?



I'm pretty sure that just refers to their fans. If you look at the band's homepage (22), they seem to have a presence in many of the most poular social networks / online communities.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;vjFoj6nSPTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjFoj6nSPTM[/video]


----------



## Lpelmond

Weeknd - I feel it coming <3


----------



## dicemistress

Selections from The Danserye by Tielman Susato arr. by Patrick Dunnigan and early period music courtesy of online radio station Ancient.fm


----------



## Richards

I'm trying out some old Kraftwerk albums from the 1970s and 1980s - they're a German electronic band, one of the first to embrace synthesizers and the like.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar

you tube. I will just post a link for it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9oCAamwlwM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Currently in my car's CD changer are the latest from:

At the Drive-In
Joe Satriani 
Rival Sons
Palms

plus an older album from Buckethead Travis Dickerson &  Bryan "Brain" Mantia, and another from John Abercrombie & Jan Hammer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bucket Head is the bomb!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kegan Crafton

Currently listening to the metal gear solid ost


----------



## Scott DeWar

spanish guitar time


----------



## Jhaelen

A band I recently discovered:
[video=youtube;ocn0gkJ2sMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocn0gkJ2sMY[/video]

Their new album 'Land Animal' was reviewed in my favorite music magazine, and opinions were all over the place.

Personally, I think it's pure genius, a real grower, and after listening to some of their live performances on Youtube I cannot believe how incredibly good they are.


----------



## ZippytheSquirrel

Lacuna Coil or....
my kids like Selena Gomez and Pitbull (gag), I'm slowly corrupting them however as they HAVE rejected country music completely.


----------



## Jhaelen

Current favorite song:
[video=youtube;VrTXSrGYL7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrTXSrGYL7U[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Currently in my car's CD changer are the latest from:
> 
> At the Drive-In
> Joe Satriani
> Rival Sons
> Palms
> 
> plus an older album from Buckethead Travis Dickerson &  Bryan "Brain" Mantia, and another from John Abercrombie & Jan Hammer.




ATDI has been replaced by Team Sleep.  Abercrombie & Hammer have been replaced by Ekstasis _Wake Up & Dream_.


----------



## EmberGod

In this Moment - sick like me


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jazz and basa nova for background and relax while I sleep


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;O6a4-swyTj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6a4-swyTj4[/video]


----------



## Mallus

Lana Del Rey's new album Lust for Life. Love her. 

[video=youtube;3-NTv0CdFCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-NTv0CdFCk[/video]

Also this from Grimes & Janelle Monae. Video is new-ish, albums a few years old. 

[video=youtube;eTLTXDHrgtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTLTXDHrgtw[/video]


----------



## Jhaelen

I recently watched 'The Girl with all the Gifts' and was rather mesmerized by the title theme. As it turned out, the music was composed by Cristobal Tapia De Veer, who also created soundtracks for the tv shows 'Utopia' and 'Humans' (and the forthcoming Dirk Gently). This is pretty cool stuff!

[video=youtube;SsJXfkOlCLw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsJXfkOlCLw[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## RedMoonRoleplaying

Atrium Carceri - the finest in dark ambient and excellent as background music when playing!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

Lately a lot of thrash, Lich King, Havok, Toxic Holocaust.  Also a lot of Metallica and Slough Feg.


----------



## Kaiverta

I am listening to Nigel Stanford - Solar Echoes. 

[video=youtube;8BevuPuYeSU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BevuPuYeSU&list=PLgq_ShGxpY6_0mgVeoxaMCwvdC3FsGkY4[/video]


----------



## ProtoClone

[video=youtube;lHomCiPFknY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHomCiPFknY[/video]


----------



## nicaetinismo

Ive been really into electro-swing lately, here's what's on now!

[video=youtube;w8xvk4xBsrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8xvk4xBsrk[/video]


----------



## megamania

At the moment..... Hair Band mix from the 80's.

This morning I was listening to Gwen Stefani

Last week a bit of Britney and Motley Crue.

During the last gaming session the soundtrack to Sinbad.

I listen to a bit of everything


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> [video=youtube;O6a4-swyTj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6a4-swyTj4[/video]




I like this.  Perfect for gaming or to listen to while writing a game.  Where did you buy it / get it?


----------



## megamania

Never knew there was "Electro- swing.  I love swing..... maybe.....


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> I like this.  Perfect for gaming or to listen to while writing a game.  Where did you buy it / get it?



You can get both the game and the soundtrack from gog.com:

https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_tactics_blades_of_the_shogun
https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_tactics_blades_of_the_shogun_soundtrack

The game is a spritual sequel to the old Commandos series (also on gog), which was a highly difficult tactical game of the world war 2 era.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## trappedslider

so I found this group on itunes [video=youtube;Rve03u7oEvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rve03u7oEvI[/video] appearently there's a whole slew of CDs done by Postmodern Jukebox,which takes hits and reworks them into jazz style standards


----------



## megamania

Listening to some Great White and glam hair bands again.....


----------



## Richards

I recently discovered Buckethead and his darker alter ego (and anagram name), Death Cube K.  I think I'll be using some Death Cube K as background music for an Abyss-themed adventure coming up in my campaign before too long.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> so I found this group on itunes [video=youtube;Rve03u7oEvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rve03u7oEvI[/video] appearently there's a whole slew of CDs done by Postmodern Jukebox,which takes hits and reworks them into jazz style standards




Seen a bunch of them- quite a talented bunch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richards said:


> I recently discovered Buckethead and his darker alter ego (and anagram name), Death Cube K.  I think I'll be using some Death Cube K as background music for an Abyss-themed adventure coming up in my campaign before too long.
> 
> Johnathan




Speaking of Buckethead, I've recently been wandering through YouTube reveling in the work of his frequent collaborator/producer/muse, Bill Laswell.

I discovered both about the same time, independent of each other...then found out they worked together.  Both are incredibly prolific, and Bill gets involved in damn near every genre except country or opera.


----------



## SpellJammer16

[video=youtube;LDj9cJBOJMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDj9cJBOJMw&index=3&list=PLPnlsqoQ1aHSvlvc6gXRHrbyrDfC-INvz[/video]

Songs about Dragonlance


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Matthew P.

Tom Waits. Is there a better soundtrack for a gray and rainy autumn?


----------



## SpellJammer16

[video=youtube;GeXLrpRBbJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeXLrpRBbJE[/video]

Taking the kids to disneyworld for Halloween... gotta get in the mood!


----------



## Xaelvaen

Recently raided Amazon's music store for all things 90s:

* Bush
* Candlebox
* Collective Soul
* Eve 6
* Everclear
* Everlast
* Fastball

Etc etc.  Add in some Metallica, Five Finger Death Punch, Garth Brooks, Eminem, and Cowsills... and you can pretty much just say a bit of everything.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The new QOTSA album has some pretty good tracks on it.


----------



## EmberGod

in this moment -roots


----------



## Tonguez

trappedslider said:


> so I found this group on itunes [video=youtube;Rve03u7oEvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rve03u7oEvI[/video] appearently there's a whole slew of CDs done by Postmodern Jukebox,which takes hits and reworks them into jazz style standards




Ae, Postmodern Jukebox is awesome, and I really like the whole genre of Jazz reworkings.
The first one I heard was actually Richard Cheeses version of My Neck, My Back, which I wont link here due to the R-rated lyrics...


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Y1_VsyLAGuk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1_VsyLAGuk[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;yjiupe-odRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjiupe-odRQ[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Wednesday Boy

I can't get enough of John Moreland lately.  Ate up his albums immediately after hearing Gospel.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVtljw0hfqs


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been listening to a bunch of a faux musical genre called Trve Cvlt Surf music lately.  Essentially, it’s a bunch of death metal stuff played as surf instrumentals.  It _works._. Here’s a collection of some of the bands, but each song has its own “video” out there which the jokesters supplemented with stories about the origins of the genre.


----------



## ccs

99% Christmas music 9-10 hrs a day, 6 days a week until Dec.26th.
It's an occupational hazard of retail....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

ccs said:


> 99% Christmas music 9-10 hrs a day, 6 days a week until Dec.26th.
> It's an occupational hazard of retail....



Lemme help you with that!

[video=youtube;mll3bQsOXRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mll3bQsOXRE&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

A lot of Cannibal Corpse, new album out yesterday so I need to go get it.  And a newer Texas thrash band named Power Trip.  Nightmare Logic is a smoking record.


----------



## EmberGod

Enter Shikari - Meltdown


----------



## Michikawa

Currently listening to a personal release of mine... I've been long wanted to create a music pack for Dota 2 and I finally got it done. Now the next big challenge is to actually get it approved... You can listen to the full pack preview here:

[video=youtube;_VsjCeytiMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VsjCeytiMw[/video]

If you enjoy it and would like to see it available ingame as well, I appreciate all the Yes votes I can get on steam:

Between heaven and hell music pack on Steam workshop

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;VL5A4H8QJH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL5A4H8QJH8[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been listening to a bunch of YouTube vids while messing around on my iPad as I sit in assorted waiting rooms, lately.

Besides bingeing on Led Zeppelin (“Achilles Last Stand” & “The Wanton Song”) and The Cult (“Sonic Temple”, “Phoenix” & “Wildflower”), I’ve been listening to a bit more John Serrie and Tinariwen.

[video=youtube;Fm7uMdVFQec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm7uMdVFQec&sns=em[/video]
[video=youtube;YEZ0I_WpHQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEZ0I_WpHQ4&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Mallus

Wyclef Jean's "The Carnival" (thanks 2nd Harry Mudd episode of Star Trek: Discovery!), various songs from Wes Anderson film soundtracks, esp. Elliot Smith's "Needle in the Hay", and the new St. Vincent album.


----------



## Jhaelen

One of my most recent acquisitions: [video=youtube;ocn0gkJ2sMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocn0gkJ2sMY[/video]


----------



## The_Silversword

You know who I miss from the 80s? Quiet Riot! Once upon a time they were my favorite band, was just gonna download the album Metal Health from Amazon, but all they has was the "clean" version. I dont even know what that means, I dont remember a lot of cussing on that album, so why should there be a "clean" version? I just wanted the normal version so I decided to just order an actual CD, something I dont do a lot of in this day and age, found it on Amazon for like 3 bucks! But, to get it you had to buy like 20 dollars of other crap, so forget it, ended up finding a box set of their first 5 albums for under 20 bucks so figured I'd go with that, also picked up the Randy Rhoads Years. Many people might not be aware that Randy is one of the founders of Quiet Riot, they actually put out 2 albums in the late 70s that saw a Japan only release. Randy ended up hooking up with Ozzy, and Quiet Riot regrouped and gave us Metal Health. Anyways, The Randy Rhoads years is an interesting look at their early career. Still has that Quiet Riot sound, but not as heavy as in Metal Health and a little less polished, but I wouldnt call it bad.

[video=youtube;RARWcwlSkv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RARWcwlSkv4[/video]


----------



## The_Silversword

On to Metal Health, you know what? I think it still holds up all these years later, which kinda surprised me, usually when I revisit anything from my childhood I'm like this is complete crap! But, Metal Health had me bangin my head just like all those years ago. Gets a thumbs up from me!

[video=youtube;O_1ruZWJigo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_1ruZWJigo[/video]


----------



## The_Silversword

Movin on to Condition Critical, they pretty much followed the same formula of Metal Health, stick a power ballad on there and a Slade cover. Its not a bad album, but I think it shows the band moving away from metal somewhat and incorporating different musical styles such as Stomp Your Hands and Clap Your Feet, which has more of a "boogie" sound to it, but it still sounds like Quiet Riot for the most part so Im gonna let it slide.

[video=youtube_share;1gQF7w_QbhU]https://youtu.be/1gQF7w_QbhU[/video]


----------



## The_Silversword

By 1986 Quiet Riot had totally lost their edge, I'm not sure if this was a conscious effort from the band or if they caved to pressure from the label to sound more like whatever was popular at the time. So they got a more poppy sound and got some synthesizers, apparently in an attempt to cash in on the success of Van Halen's Jump. While the first two albums (and the Randy Rhoads Years) pleasantly surprised me with how well they stand up to the test of time, QR III was complete crap. I found it very difficult to force myself to listen to the whole thing. Its got one decent track on it, the rest is 80s synth pop bullcrap.

[video=youtube;3kTDo3RzsFg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kTDo3RzsFg[/video]


----------



## The_Silversword

So after QR III, their next release is QR, huh? I couldn't even listen to the whole thing, ugh, its so bad, I dont even know where to start. Well first off the band got rid of long time vocalist Kevin DuBrow and replaced him with some David Coverdale wannabe, the band in turn does their best to sound like Whitesnake, the result is just complete crap. I feel bad even posting this cause there isnt even one half-way decent song on this album, its all 100% crap.

[video=youtube;-qY7KeC8K-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qY7KeC8K-E[/video]


----------



## The_Silversword

But wait! There's more! The next album is actually just a live album. Mostly featuring songs from the first 2 (US release) albums, so I dig it. 

[video=youtube_share;T2xMyzTP8lo]https://youtu.be/T2xMyzTP8lo[/video]

The band would go on to release seven more albums, chances are I'm not going to be buying any of those.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

Quiet Riot was one of the first metal bands I got into as a wee lad, and I think Condition Critical was in the first batch of tapes I got from Columbia House Record club.  Can't say I listen to them anymore but Metal Health is still a smoking tune.


----------



## The_Silversword

Quiet Riot's Metal Health and Def Leppard's Pyromania was the first 2 cassette tapes I ever got, back then I thought they was the heaviest thing around haha.

There is one band though that I really liked back in the day that are still around today and they have never changed up their sound to be more radio friendly or whatever. If anything they have just become more louder and heavier. I am, ofcourse, talking about Overkill, hell yeah!!!

[video=youtube;KI5y68lh30g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI5y68lh30g[/video]


----------



## The_Silversword

Speaking of bands from back in the day that are still around, really diggin Kreator's latest offering, Gods of Violence.

[video=youtube;u7iFahBiDvA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7iFahBiDvA[/video]


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

Though the new Cannibal Corpse still has me by the balls I've found myself also listening to Smashing Pumpkins lately. Unlike most of the big alt bands of the 90's I find their stuff still holds up.  Very angsty but not as simplistic musically as a lot of the bands of that era, and man is Chamberlin a beast on the kit.  Siamese Dream would be my pick for 90's record if stuck on an island.  Which is strange considering how die hard of a Pearl Jam fan as I used to be, but now I can barely tolerate them.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

The_Silversword said:


> Quiet Riot's Metal Health and Def Leppard's Pyromania was the first 2 cassette tapes I ever got, back then I thought they was the heaviest thing around haha.
> 
> There is one band though that I really liked back in the day that are still around today and they have never changed up their sound to be more radio friendly or whatever. If anything they have just become more louder and heavier. I am, ofcourse, talking about Overkill, hell yeah!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;KI5y68lh30g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI5y68lh30g[/video]




Finally got to see them live at a fest over the summer and man do they bring it live.


----------



## Wednesday Boy

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> Unlike most of the big alt bands of the 90's I find their stuff still holds up.




I find Garbage's stuff still holds up and when I saw them earlier this year they were dynamite.  (But I'm a biased fan.)  Their music is perfect for high energy running or biking.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

Never got into them at all. The Paranoid song was OK but beyond that not my bag.


----------



## The_Silversword

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> Finally got to see them live at a fest over the summer and man do they bring it live.




Man do they ever! Saw them up in Columbus earlier in the year and saw them again when they hit my hometown of Dayton, Ohio a couple months back. Awesome shows!

[video=youtube;e40WmSlhmfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e40WmSlhmfU[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;EKkzbbLYPuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKkzbbLYPuI[/video]


----------



## Carlile

Wednesday Boy said:


> I find Garbage's stuff still holds up and when I saw them earlier this year they were dynamite.  (But I'm a biased fan.)  Their music is perfect for high energy running or biking.




That's for sure! I find Placebo the same.


----------



## Richards

Shpongle just recently came out with their 6th album, _Codex VI_.  I'm giving it my first-time listen-through as I type this.  Loving it so far!

Johnathan


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;sGwtkJaQ9n0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGwtkJaQ9n0[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video=youtube;yW8mF2be0I0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW8mF2be0I0&list=RDnW0ACEOEq6w&index=8[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Legatus_Legionis said:


> Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain is awesome.  I especially love their version of "The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly"



I don't think there is any thing they do that I don't like!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been listening to a lot of touchstyle guitarists lately:


----------



## Scott DeWar

those were awesome!


----------



## Savral

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Been listening to a lot of touchstyle guitarists lately:
> 
> [video=youtube;7rzFA_UiFWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rzFA_UiFWo&sns=em[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;U3nFWhBghDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3nFWhBghDY&sns=em[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;qM2oFkQmyPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM2oFkQmyPk&sns=em[/video]




Yea these are really good. Been listening to a lot of Skyrim Atmospheres and Malukah.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr-buV4tYOA


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice voice!


----------



## The_Silversword

Justed saw these guys opening up for CoC and BLS, pretty good, kinda reminds me of a heavy Primus.

[video=youtube;elfuaxHQWlQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elfuaxHQWlQ[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm...more like Clutch to my ears.  Nice!


----------



## Scott DeWar

like this?


----------



## megamania

Chilling before my operation on Monday.  Listing to 80's Rap and Hip Hop.    You know- before it became a political platform and was just fun to listen to.


----------



## Scott DeWar

take good care of your self. keep us appraised of your post op healing


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Listing to 80's Rap and Hip Hop.    You know- before it became a political platform and was just fun to listen to.



Ummmm...”not political”?  That was like...almost never.  Politics & social commentary go back virtually to genesis.


----------



## megamania

Meaning gang and blunt anti-police lyrics.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anti-police?  Gang related?

Gangsta rap evolved from hardcore rap, and _that_ genre originated in the early 1980s.  The difference is mainly in lyrical focus- not all hardcore rap songs are gangsta related, but many are.  Run-DMC popularized the genre style, then Too $hort and _especially _Schooly D were early exemplars of acts that started bringing up that kind of stuff 1983-86.

NWA’s classic anti-police brutality song, “F*** the police” dates to 1988, and it wasn’t the first of its kind, just the most famous.  KRS One’s “Sound of da police” came in 1993, and is about driving while black.


----------



## cmad1977

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Anti-police?  Gang related?
> 
> Gangsta rap evolved from hardcore rap, and _that_ genre originated in the early 1980s.  The difference is mainly in lyrical focus- not all hardcore rap songs are gangsta related, but many are.  Run-DMC popularized the genre style, then Too $hort and _especially _Schooly D were early exemplars of acts that started bringing up that kind of stuff 1983-86.
> 
> NWA’s classic anti-police brutality song, “F*** the police” dates to 1988, and it wasn’t the first of its kind, just the most famous.  KRS One’s “Sound of da police” came in 1993, and is about driving while black.




Hey! 
Kid N’ Play were good wholesome fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So were DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fesh Prince, De La Soul, and many more!

But rap’s subgenre explosion after Sugarhill Gang’s “Rapper’s Delight” (1979) was _rapid._. Besides gangsta rap and the stuff with heavy social commentary hitting in the early/mid 80’s, Stetsasonic (1981) became the first group to use live instrumentation (a la The Roots), were co-pioneers of beatboxing along with Doug E Fresh*, and basically laid the groundwork for jazz-influenced rap that began to really break in the 90s (ironically, right as they were breaking up).





* Doug E Fresh got his big break in the early 80’s with Get Fresh Crew (Barry Bee and Chill Will) along with a newcomer named MC Ricky D (who would later achieve fame as Slick Rick).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The_Silversword said:


> Justed saw these guys opening up for CoC and BLS, pretty good, kinda reminds me of a heavy Primus.
> 
> [video=youtube;elfuaxHQWlQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elfuaxHQWlQ[/video]




OK...just saw this one, and I may just have to keep listening to their stuff!

[video=youtube;wRAmSfUjBl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRAmSfUjBl0&sns=em[/video]

Thanks for posting!


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;JRAOdRq-1lw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRAOdRq-1lw[/video]

This is definitely the best Bad Lip Reading so far. It's daymn catchy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of the best mashups I’ve ever heard:
[video=youtube;57SNPbxi0r0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57SNPbxi0r0&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Mallus

I've had this stuck in my head for a few days now. The video is nice, too. 

[video=youtube;ZXu6q-6JKjA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXu6q-6JKjA[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

been listening to Santana and blood sweat and  tears


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One of the best mashups I’ve ever heard:
> [video=youtube;57SNPbxi0r0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57SNPbxi0r0&sns=em[/video]




That is seriously awesome. Like the very thing the word awesome used to mean, before it started meaning just regular cool stuff.


----------



## Wednesday Boy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One of the best mashups I’ve ever heard




I don't know if these count as a mashup but they're insanely brilliant.  I would buy a full Milky Edwards and the Chamberlings album in an instant.

[video=youtube;y115_2h4a68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y115_2h4a68[/video]

[video=youtube;LvXLuYXPL94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvXLuYXPL94[/video]

[video=youtube;4GlsNSWDVdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GlsNSWDVdM[/video]


----------



## HawaiiSteveO




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A headwarp for y’all- Ozzy Osbourne and Dweezil Zappa covering The Bee Gees “Stayin’ Alive”.  Not a joke or hoax, the real deal:

[video=youtube;vaGsPzuQKlU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaGsPzuQKlU&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Currently, ny car’s CD changer has:

Arctic Monkeys
QOTSA
Crosses
The Black Keys
Jamiroquai
Black Country Communion

But I’ve just gotten some new stuff in the mail and more on the way, so some stuff will be changing out soon in favor of:

Joe Satriani
Doom Side of the Moon
Corrosion of Conformity
A Pefect Circle
Bombino
The Sword


Edit: just swapped out Arctic Monkeys in favor of Tinariwen

Edit #2: “Bombing” changed to “Bombino”, the artist’s actual name


----------



## Jhaelen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> But I’ve just gotten some new stuff in the mail and more on the way, so some stuff will be changing out soon in favor of:
> 
> A Pefect Circle



A good list!

I was pleasantly surprised by the announcement of the release date for A Perfect Circle's new album. Can't wait!
It almost gives me hope that maybe we'll also live to see the release of the new Tool album ... (this year, pretty please?!)

The music magazine I've been subscribing to for longer than I can remember (Visions) has just published their 300th issue. They did a reader poll to compile a list of the best 300 albums of all times. I'm currently working (i.e. listening) my way through the albums that I don't already have. There aren't that many, actually. Also, I can safely skip (almost) anything resembling punk rock.


----------



## BradDelson

Legatus_Legionis said:


> The breaking of the fellowship
> 
> From The Lord of the Rings: The fellowship of the Ring
> 
> By Howard Shore.
> 
> I enjoy having film music scores going off in the background about the best dewormer for cats to forums and/or surfing the net.




This is my fave score!


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A glimpse at the stuff in my car’s music rotation:

[video=youtube;t4awPsThJAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4awPsThJAU&sns=em[/video]

[video=youtube;va-D0ueXzA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va-D0ueXzA8&sns=em[/video]

[video=youtube;rmlmOk4ubcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmlmOk4ubcU&sns=em[/video]

[video=youtube;cg6JDTaxosA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg6JDTaxosA&sns=em[/video]

[video=youtube;OvKaASTfTwk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvKaASTfTwk&sns=em[/video]

[video=youtube;16ptWIZ36F4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16ptWIZ36F4&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Jhaelen

That's a great selection, Danny!

I've lately been listening to the Polygondwanaland album from King Gizzard & The Lizard Wizard. You can even download it for free using the Bandcamp link I provided! This Australian band has been incredibly productive last year. They released no less than five albums, and all of them are rather good!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Someone turned me on to Polysics a few years ago.  In 2007, their sound was a fusion of Devo, Oingo Boingo, and Japanese cultural elements.

[video=youtube;JLFrJtCg8bU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLFrJtCg8bU&sns=em[/video]
[video=youtube;N0q0W9uJzIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0q0W9uJzIA&sns=em[/video]


Three years later, though, they had lost their keyboard player and adopted a punkier sound.
[video=youtube;DjARMDNBG1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjARMDNBG1U&sns=em[/video]

2013, the 3-piece version were back to something more like their original sound, but still showing more punk influences than their early days.
[video=youtube;SqIPDAsmSjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqIPDAsmSjg&sns=em[/video]

Haven’t heard much from them lately, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another Far Eastern band I was turned onto in the past couple of years is ElephantGym.  These guys are more jazz/progressive alternative in sensibility.

[video=youtube;lIBGM7uYNfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIBGM7uYNfs&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Darth Solo

Tim Kask's YouTube channel and, as always, Prince ("Ballad of Dorothy Parker").


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looking forward to this:
https://www.npr.org/2018/04/05/5991...-smalls-smalls-change-meditations-upon-ageing


----------



## megamania

Listening to almost everything again.

Poison
AC / DC
Def Leppard
Texas Hippie Coalition


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I swapped out the Tinariwen for Bombino and the Doom Side of the .moon for the latest from The Sword.  After a single listen, I think the Tinariwen might be better as a whole than the Bombino, but it still has its definite high points.
[video=youtube;nA1g4zBJYio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA1g4zBJYio[/video]



The Sword is definitely holding its own as next in the queue.
[video=youtube;Kx7pOi2KADE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx7pOi2KADE[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

gypsy kings


----------



## jonesy

The entry by Denmark into this years Eurovision song contest is really good, but this acapella version is the one I've been mostly listening: 

[video=youtube;mTbqY4aPF94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTbqY4aPF94[/video]


----------



## EmberGod

I absolutely love this song
[video=youtube;n39lfpOCqbk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n39lfpOCqbk[/video]


----------



## EmberGod

Katy Perry - Chained To The Rhythm


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;ugrFTySNeQk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugrFTySNeQk[/video]

Good song, great video. Someone's been watching the night parts of Akira.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;RdfPMadOyw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdfPMadOyw0[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Because my car is in the body shop due to bad hail damage- it may yet be totaled (3 baseball sized hits to the front windshield, glass everywhere inside, and one dent the size of a flat cap in the fender)- I’m largely listening to what Mom has in her car, which I’m borrowing.  Right now:

Dr. John- Locked Down
Cyril Neville- Brand New Blues
Maroon 5 remix album 
Seal’s latest
And this 2 CD tribute concert to Dr. John 
https://blackbirdpresents.com/concert/musical-mojo-dr-john/


----------



## Jhaelen

I don't remember if I had already posted this:
[video=youtube;Dezy8PT8_LE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dezy8PT8_LE[/video]
It's the main theme from the movie 'River King' and arguably the best thing about it. I was recently reminded about it when I watched the rerun of the movie, believing wrongly I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## EmberGod

Nicki Minaj-Chun li


----------



## trappedslider

I've actually been listening to stuff from when I was in High school and music that to has a "high school student would listen to this" vibe, to help my frame of mind when it comes to writing my current project. For example:

[video=youtube;FC3y9llDXuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC3y9llDXuM[/video]

and

[video=youtube;uQBu5whSgC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQBu5whSgC4[/video]


----------



## Richards

Of late, a bunch of old Frank Zappa albums.

Johnathan


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;o0u4M6vppCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0u4M6vppCI[/video]

A classic.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;XBmpvzkFwBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBmpvzkFwBI[/video]

This song has a strange off-kilter quality to it. It's almost as if the background beats and the foreground singing were two different songs battling for control.


----------



## Scott DeWar

poor mixing


----------



## Richards

I just discovered Wendy Carlos's "Switched on Bach" and that's led me to explore a bunch of other electronic Bach music.  I'm liking what I hear!

Johnathan


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;HdWw9SksiwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdWw9SksiwQ[/video]


----------



## The_Silversword

I can now finally, finally say that I've seen the Big 4 live, just not all at the same time unfortunately.

[video=youtube_share;rF4iMAHDsvo]https://youtu.be/rF4iMAHDsvo[/video]


----------



## megamania

Back to my late 80's Hair Bands.   Can't go wrong for getting lost in your work.


----------



## Richards

I just found out this past week Dead Can Dance released a new album at the end of last year - _Dionysus_.  I've been listening to it...a LOT.

Johnathan


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Listening to a mostly retro mix of Gipsy Kings, Deftones, Charlie Hunter, Brand New Heavies, LoS Lobos, and the new one from Joe Bonamassa in my car.


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;8iYMtyy8kEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iYMtyy8kEo[/video]

^^^


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## LockyUO

I like Nina Simone. Her vocal is gorgeous


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;Ae23oi9sxYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae23oi9sxYg[/video]


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;c_yPCE7GSTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_yPCE7GSTY[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Diljit Dosanjh

My favorite for this valentine's day is Tujhme Rab Dikhta Hai (I see God in You) from Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi Bollywood movie. The best song ever. 
https://lyricsraag.com/tujhme-rab-dikhta-hai-lyrics-with-english-translation-song-meaning/


----------



## Zardnaar

Kontrust some Euro group I found on youtube.

[video=youtube;b33JAIMISNY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b33JAIMISNY[/video]


----------



## dragoner

Late valentine: [video=youtube;zuuObGsB0No]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuuObGsB0No[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of several Kamasi Washington tunes that have caught my ear:


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;Nu95a_RiH54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu95a_RiH54[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Jeanne Marie

boogaloo playlist on apple music


----------



## Neutron Penguin

I've been obsessing over the Hamilton soundtrack again, it's been a while but I basically just have it on repeat 24/7


----------



## Cthulad

Went back to old Fear Factory (Demanufacture), and progressing through the albums up to Genexus.
Just need some awesome tunes, and I love these guys.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;eFkAjX0Gz8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFkAjX0Gz8Y[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;YJjLxRkqksw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJjLxRkqksw[/video]

The song feels like the anthem to retro-futurism.


----------



## Richards

I've recently discovered a French "Instrumental/Psychedelic/Stoner Rock" group called Jagannatha.  I've been listening to their self-titled 2016 album and their 2019 release, "Samsara."

Johnathan


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Legatus_Legionis said:


> Can't Get You Outta Of My Head
> [video=youtube;c18441Eh_WE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c18441Eh_WE[/video]
> What has it been 8 years ago aready?
> 
> Oh and over 96.6 Million views too.



I tried to watch this video and it has been blocked on copyright reasons


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not kidding you! I ain't joking around for once. Here is my proof!


----------



## megamania

Going through my homemade CD mixes of Hard rock.   So 1990's of me......


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;BD-1gcwUP0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD-1gcwUP0w[/video]

When someone has the audacity to make a cover of a David Bowie song, and it works.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;YoB4Vkvceo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoB4Vkvceo0[/video]


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;HRUUwhrAutY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRUUwhrAutY[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just discovered the 80s Music Choice channel on my cable system...


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;ZL4MGwlZuAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL4MGwlZuAc[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Richards

I'm listening to an Australian band called Mote.  They have a 2019 album (their first) called "Samalas."  I particularly like the first song, which has lines from "War of the Worlds" entwined with the music.

Johnathan


----------



## Diljit Dosanjh

cool, man!


----------



## megamania

Back to my old mixed CDs.   Whitesnake.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;7rTi5X5J9dI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rTi5X5J9dI[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

NIN _Pretty Hate Machine _has found its way back up to the fore.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;QtTj4cramPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtTj4cramPM[/video]


----------



## Zardnaar

Used to like this band many moons ago. Their 1st album was death metal.

[video=youtube;PFVKc0JF0Yk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFVKc0JF0Yk[/video]

 Think my tastes in music have changed since the early 2000's.


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;MV_3Dpw-BRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;-J_0hGNKg8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J_0hGNKg8k[/video]


----------



## Richards

I'm listening to a group called Tripolar and their album, "Psychedelic Renaissance."  The first song starts out with a very Middle Eastern feel and then morphs from there....

Johnathan


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;NrOemQaEJGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrOemQaEJGU[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Right now- and for the past few days- I’ve been bingeing on various Bill Laswell projects:


[video=youtube;G_nbYWMZRXU]
Bill is one of the most important fusion artists out there.  Over his many decades, his recordings touch and freely mix & meld jazz, reggae, metal, industrial, rock, latin music, Indian music, funk, and so much more.


----------



## dragoner

The ultimate answer to everything:

[video=youtube;_hN1SKVx31s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hN1SKVx31s[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

2 cellos


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m having a relapse of Dengue Fever


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;uX9k9aoX6gk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX9k9aoX6gk[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;pcsXGKzFI90]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcsXGKzFI90[/video]

In this week's episode of Strange Math:

Sort of bad movie + sort of good game = fantastic soundtrack. How the heck does that work?


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;8apoEMz33Lg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8apoEMz33Lg[/video]


----------



## Nagol

Sabaton -- Cover of Metallica's _For Whom the Bell Tolls_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwDzLYyyE6A


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I picked up the new Chemical Brothers album...

Lots of electronic musicians would be proud to make that CD. The Chemical Brothers shouldn’t be. Instead of leading the pack like they usually do, this sounded derivative. Dated. The only song I thought truly up to standards was “We’ve Got To Try”.

Or, as my Mom put it, “This album sounds old.”

For diehards & completists only.

OTOH, the new Rival Sons album, _Feral Roots_ is definitely living up to the band’s previous output.


----------



## haiduk

Jhaelen said:


> - Tool: Sooo good! When will Mr. Keenan finally decide to dedicate some time to finish Tool's new album - it's been over ten years now, damnit?!




It's the musicians that are taking forever. Maynard's been waiting for them to finish the songs so he can write some vocals on top of it, but it's taken them 10+ years to do it.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Scott DeWar

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SBue1DuCyc&list=RDNlMT-oEIQuo&index=27


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Lic1GMbH6dQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lic1GMbH6dQ[/video]

CD Projekt Red says that they'll be at E3 2019. Hype.


----------



## Mercurius

How about some DJ Hodor:

[video=youtube;9Piaa7mgzjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Piaa7mgzjc[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Currently have 3 new CDs in my car’s 6 disc changer: Rival Sons’ _Feral Roots_, Santana’s _Africa Speaks_, and Gary Clark, Jr.’s _This Land_, replacing some Al Di Meola, Joe Bonamassa, and Roby Lakatos.

Of the three, Clark’s is in some ways the least accessible.  He’s trying new stuff, sonically, and some just doesn’t fit his image.  And the opening track uses..._challenging_ but appropriate lyrics.  The guitar chops are NOT questionable, though.

Santana’s album is a melding of his early career and his modern one.  It’s heavily influenced by African music- hence the title- and much of it sounds almost vintage.  I keep thinking of his jazz fusion period albums like _Borboletta_ and _Caravanserai_.  But there are still things that fans of his more recent work will enjoy...even though I have yet to identify anything that sounds like a radio single.

Which brings us to Rival Sons’ album.  I make no secret I’m a huge fan of theirs.  I have all of their releases except the first one, which is rare and pretty pricey.  I often keep their most current CD in my changer until the next CD gets released.  This album looks like it’s headed that same direction, with some of their best lyrics to date.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## CorbanWeiss

Games, serials and movies soundtracks


----------



## Alicia28

Hi, 
I am listening to: 
Chung ha snapping
(g) idle Uh-oh



<style type="text/css"><!--td {border: 1px solid #ccc;}br {mso-data-placement:same-cell;}--></style>Dafont Showbox Adam4adam


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;-G39GjFeYdA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G39GjFeYdA[/video]


----------



## jonesy

dragoner said:


>



Wow, nostalgia trip.

Years ago as me and dad were driving somewhere this song came on the radio.
Dad: "Who is that girl singing? Sounds familiar."
Me: "Kylie Minogue."
Dad: "No, seriously. I know I know her from something. Really famous singer."
Me: "It's Kylie Minogue."
Dad: "No, she used to be on television when she was younger. Several shows."
Me: "Yes, we are still talking about the same person. It's Kylie Minogue."
Dad: "Fine, be that way. I'm asking your mother when we get back. She'll remember."
Me: "I know she will. Kylie Minogue is a favourite of hers."


----------



## trappedslider

Legatus_Legionis said:


> [video=youtube;ua1LGVE9lvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua1LGVE9lvY[/video]
> Boy has it been along time since we got anything new from Crazy Frog.
> 
> Sure this one is only 1:15 minutes long, but still...




it's post like this that make me wish that I could take away xp


----------



## dragoner

jonesy said:


> Wow, nostalgia trip.
> 
> Years ago as me and dad were driving somewhere this song came on the radio.
> Dad: "Who is that girl singing? Sounds familiar."
> Me: "Kylie Minogue."
> Dad: "No, seriously. I know I know her from something. Really famous singer."
> Me: "It's Kylie Minogue."
> Dad: "No, she used to be on television when she was younger. Several shows."
> Me: "Yes, we are still talking about the same person. It's Kylie Minogue."
> Dad: "Fine, be that way. I'm asking your mother when we get back. She'll remember."
> Me: "I know she will. Kylie Minogue is a favourite of hers."




That is funny. haha

I was in Prague visiting friends and "can't get you outta my head" was playing _everywhere_ (games, clubs) until I couldn't get it outta my head.

Earworm warning:
[video=youtube;YPwtJ89jes4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPwtJ89jes4[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner

This one comes with a joke:

Woman: My husband has been sick for days, it's driving me crazy!
Father: Have you thought about trying euthanasia?
Mother (in the back ground): It's echinacea!

[video=youtube;QZLDlwNHyTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZLDlwNHyTw[/video]


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;XMQSVsDHGD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMQSVsDHGD8[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy

< I came across this old Playstation 1 game that I had never heard of so I checked it out on Youtube. The game hasn't aged well, but man is the sound design amazing. Even has pretty good voice acting. Anyways, I was listening to this particular track and for the longest time couldn't figure out what it reminded me of, but then it hit me. It's this old thing:


----------



## ClaudiaPerkins

Harry Styles - Sign of the Times


----------



## Richards

I just discovered a French psychedelic guitar band called "Stoned Century."  I'm currently listening to their latest album, "Slaves of the Fall."

Johnathan


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;eqNp0xFMUMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqNp0xFMUMc[/video]


----------



## dragoner

[video=youtube;YvRsn-5SqSA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvRsn-5SqSA[/video]


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## jonesy




----------



## dragoner




----------



## jonesy

I made this the ring tone for calls from my mother. I'm not quite sure if she is more annoyed or amused.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Ryujin

Nothing new musically. I am listening to four podcasts regularly though.

Odd Tonic - Jen Page (of The Gamers movie series fame) and Max Holechek - The weird and paranormal.
Also has a Facebook group to promote online discussion. Generally light and comedic in quality, rather than ardently trying to make you believe.

Two Bards, One Mic - Scott C Brown (also of The Gamers fame) and Andy Dopieralski - General conversation, tech, film making... They're friends and have had me on a couple of times, when I was visiting Seattle.

Coddiwomple - Matt Vancil (writer, screenwriter, known for The Gamers, JourneyQuest, and many others) - The podcast connected to Matt's Patreon. Discusses writing and film making, current projects, literature, and life in general. Frequently also features actor Nathan Rice.

Gamer Chick - Sarah Moore (star of the webseries called, oddly enough, Gamer Chick) and others - Roleplay in their own custom RPG, in the world of her web series.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Janx

Futurity by The Lisps


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Ulfgeir

I have a very varied musical taste... Some of the stuff I listen to: 

Abney Park
Inkubus Sukkubus
Jean Michel Jarre
Max Raabe & Palast Orchestra
Mediaeval Baebes
Niagara (French pop/rock-band from late 80's early 90's)
Nightwish
Postmodern Jukebox  (if you can see them live, do so)
Rammstein
Sisters of Mercy
S.P.O.C.K


How do you put in a video here?


----------



## dragoner

Ulfgeir said:


> How do you put in a video here?




In the controls at the top of the text box where you write your reply there are three dots (an ellipsis) that if you hover over it says insert, click on that it there will be a drop down list, and at the top it says media, click that, and paste the url of the video there, then it will be inserted into your post.


----------



## jonesy

Spooky music by Eivør Pálsdóttir, a singer from the Faroe Islands.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mediaeval Baebes with their song Salva Nos from their debut album with the same name.


And the other end of the spectrum of music. The Russian folk-metal group Grai with their song Mlada


----------



## dragoner




----------



## haiduk

cosmic death /black metal


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just swapped out Tesla’s latest, ZZ Top’s _XXX _and an old Charlie Hunter Trio CD for the latest from a The Raconteurs, The Black Keys, and Esperanza Spalding, respectively.

Also, took mom to see Rival Sons and STP Thursday night.  Because there was an un-announced third band opening- Warbly Jets- Mom ran out of endurance before STP took the stage.  However, Warbly Jets were pretty good, and Rival Sons utterly _KILLED_ it, with a set list spanning all but their first album, and nearly ALL of Mom’s faves.

Here’s one of the tunes WJ played during their set:

There was also this cool Thai reggae tune played during the intermission between WJ & RS, by a band called Job2Do.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> Postmodern Jukebox  (if you can see them live, do so)



+1

The more varied your musical tastes, the better that band is to you.


----------



## Mark Chance

A bunch of stuff and, as always, Iggy Pop.

*James Bond*


----------



## Ryujin

As we approach Hallowe'en, I'm catching up on more of the Odd Tonic Podcast (weird science, and paranormal topics). Twenty-nine episodes to date.









						Odd Tonic
					

Odd Tonic. 24,989 likes · 151 talking about this. The Odd Tonic podcast, wherein Jennifer and Maxwell draw you into their parlour for fascinating, true tales of weird history, strange science, and...




					www.facebook.com
				











						Odd Tonic
					

The Official Odd Tonic Podcast Channel Retreat to the parlour with Maxwell and Jennifer! There, be enthralled by strange and fantastic tales of spooky phenom...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy

A blast from the past. The visual madness of Redline married to Raveyards - Remember.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## 5atbu

Solar Fields
tangerine dream
Dio
Led ZEPPELIN


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Zardnaar

Interview with Edward Snowden with Joe Rogan.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This guy has opened for Andy McKee- I found him busking at my local Farmers’ Market and bought a CD.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Zardnaar

Legatus_Legionis said:


> Trying to get into the Star Wars mood with some fan creations.




Just for you.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Zardnaar

maximvoloinin said:


> oh, cool really cool




Vader can shred a guitar, who knew!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Vader can shred a guitar, who knew!!!



He plays other instruments as well, and is also a pretty good dancer!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> He plays other instruments as well, and is also a pretty good dancer!




He's got some skills.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> He's got some skills.



The arts are strong in this one.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner

Carmen Amaya - brilliant!


----------



## Richards

I'm listening to a French stoner band called "Stoned Earth."  It's funny how much I seem to enjoy "stoner music" - Stoned Earth, Stoned Century, Jagannatha, Shpongle - given I have never been a part of that lifestyle.

Johnathan


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy

I enjoy how this song keeps rising and rising.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Currently on a Dengue Fever Youtube binge:


----------



## dragoner

This came out 40 years ago:


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## the Jester

Most recently, I have been heavily playing the newest Coheed and Cambria album.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## doctorbadwolf

My friend is playing songs from Steven Universe on his guitar. It’s pretty dope.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner

Relevant to my gaming interests, as the players are doing "The Monorail Job".


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner

The Cell was released 20 years ago -


----------



## BookBarbarian

My current favorite instrumental act


----------



## BookBarbarian

And my current favorite with vocals


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Eyes of Nine

dragoner said:


>



That seems appropriate. RIP Neil.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Longspeak

Bankrobber, by The Clash.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Zardnaar

It's addictive. 


 Heh


----------



## dragoner




----------



## jonesy

Is there a word for nostalgia for a time and place that doesn't exist?


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just found this band:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For once, the Youtube suggestion algorithms did a good job.  Based on my decision to watch that (and other) Breakestra vid, these were put in front of my eyes:


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



Never heard of them before, but that album is amazing.


----------



## jonesy

Remember a band called Infernal? This sounds like it could be them (it's not, and the singer is actually Mae Whitman of ATLA fame):


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Bohandas

my Temple of Elemental Evil playlist:

In the Air Tonight (by Phil Collins)
Must Be the Wind (by Darkest of the Hillside Thickets)
Mustard Gas (by Darkest of the Hillside Thickets)
A Thousand Fists (By Darkest of the Hillside Thickets)
Digging Up The World (by Darkest of the Hillside Thickets)
Filthy Flow (by GWAR)
Rock Lords (by Darkest of the Hillside Thickets)
Black Fire Upon Us (by Dethklok)
Burn the Earth (by Dethklok)
Fire (by Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
Go Into the Water (by Dethklok)
Jimmy the Squid (by Darkest of the Hillside Thickets)
Murmaider (by Dethklok)
Murmaider 2: The Water God (by Dethklok)
Run Silent Run Deep (By Iron Maiden)
One Gilled Girl (by Darkest of the Hillside Thickets)
The Insmouth Look (by Darkest og the Hillside Thickets)
Ave Satani (covered by Gregorian)
Darkest Magic (i forget who did this one)
Pixel Shrooms (by Mr.Weebl)


----------



## R_J_K75

Bohandas said:


> Fire (by Crazy World of Arthur Brown)




This song is great on so many levels, any video of its even better, bonus points if you find the one where he sets himself on fire.


----------



## Bohandas

Now I'm listening to my End of the World playlist

The Bloody Pit of Horror Suite (by GWAR)
Comet Song (by Dethklok)
Decay of Grandeur (by GWAR)
End of the World (by The Living End)
Eve of Destruction (by Barry McGuire)
Everlasting Bomb (by Widescreen Mode)
Flee (by Darkest of the Hillside Thickets)
There's A Pipe In The Sky (by Don Trubey/the SubGenius Foundation)
It's the End of the World As We Know It (by REM)
No Place Like Home (by DEVO)
Planet-X or Bust (by El-Queso Allstars/SubGenius Foundation)
Pride of Man (by Gordon Lightfoot)
Pride of Man (by Quicksilver Messenger Service)
Radioactive
We Kill Everything (by GWAR)
When You See Those Flying Saucers (by the Buchanan Bros)
Zalgo Invocation

*"Zombies March", "Come the Carnivore", "A Gathering of Ghouls", and "A Storm is Coming"


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Currently binging on 90’s dance/techno hits.


----------



## dragoner

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Currently binging on 90’s dance/techno hits.





He's gotta big pig!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Some stuff I am listening to now..

Karliene - Boudica  (she makes lots of songs with geeky themes. She has made songs inspired by Lord of the Rings, Games of Thrones, historical stuff like this one, or Anne Boleyn, or lots of tv-shows. etc)

Faun - Diese kalte nacht

Tina Guo - Wonder Woman theme   (the sound when Batman and Superman became relegated to sidekicks)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

dragoner said:


> He's gotta big pig!



Almost bought this one at the Austin Record Convention in the 1990s.  Kinda regret that now.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## jonesy

Carole and Tuesday is an amazing show.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner

Saw Eilish on Austin City Limits, not bad, except I had a difficult time understanding the lyrics - similar to this if one doesn't speak Russian?


"Chiotkiy" is cool, and the chorus is "you are so cool"


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Just found this little nice thing. Mongolian band The Hu doing a song for a Star Wars game.
Damn, that I missed them earlier this year, when they played in Gothenburg.


----------



## Bohandas

_Sub-Zero_, from the Mortal Kombat soundtrack


----------



## dragoner




----------



## jonesy




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Ulfgeir

dragoner said:


>




Trio Mandili. They sure have a special sound.  Though appaerently not a trio anymore...


----------



## dragoner

Ulfgeir said:


> Trio Mandili. They sure have a special sound.  Though appaerently not a trio anymore...




Maybe not? They have had some line up changes over time. I like them a lot.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner

English Lyrics:   
Rooftops are shaking under the pressure of the day 
A heavenly shepherd herds the clouds, 
A city shoots its lights into the night 
But strong is the night, great is her power... 

To those who got to bed - good dreams, good night... 

I've been waiting for this time, 
And now this time has come 
Those who were silent aren't silent anymore 
Those who have nothing to wait for, mount their horses 
You won't catch up with them, it's too late now... 

To those who got to bed - good dreams, good night... 

Neighbors come, they complain they hear hooves clicking 
They can't fall asleep, it disturbs their dreams 
Those who've got nothing to wait for - they take off, 
Those who are saved, those who are saved...


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Bohandas

_I Got It From Agnes_ by Tom Lehrer, and _Medical Love Song_ by the Monty Python Comedy Troupe


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Bohandas

"The End of the World As We Know IT" by REM

"(Don't Fear) The Reaper" by Blue Oyster Cult

"Medical Love Song" by the Monty Python comedy troop

"Zombie Apocalypse Barbecue" by Consortium of Genius


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Loot the Body

If anyone is in the mood for some D&D inspired songs my band makes D&D tunes. So far we have 7 music videos on our You Tube channel. I'd appreciate any thoughts and feedback. Here's the one that has the most views so far.


----------



## Longspeak

GUNSHIP's _Woken Furies_, is what came up on my randomized player just now.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Richards

I just discovered a French DJ who plays electronic music under the name of "Worakls" (real name: Kevin Rodrigues).  He has a song, "Bleu," which is my current favorite.

Johnathan


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## fafoyiti

😻 Good Porn Sites – find free porn, premium sex and all the most famous xxx web pages
					






					goodpornsites.pro


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just.
Found.
_THIS_.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Ulfgeir

This is a song that I have been playing quite a lot.  The band is weird, and deals with pure evil.

Skynd - Jim Jones.

Don't drink the flavoured cyanide.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Fenris-77

Speaking of awesome metal covers, I just heard this one the other day. And yeah, wait for "off to never never land...".


----------



## fafoyiti




----------



## Ulfgeir

Went on a nostalgic trip. First something from the 80's...

The Flirts - Passion

And then I found nice  cover of Billy Idol's song Rebel Yell.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just found this:


----------



## yucunodu

__





						Porno Gratis Aquí - Porno Español, Sexo Gratis
					





					lascivooctavio.com
				



great porno with hardcore xxx content


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Richards

I'm listening to some of my old cassette tapes just for something different.  Fleetwood Mac's _Behind the Mask_ seemed oddly appropriate in a COVID-19 world....

Johnathan


----------



## Deathmaster Banak




----------



## kaqodura

__





						🔥 New Porn Sites is a very useful awesome porn resource list!
					






					newpornsites.pro


----------



## Richards

I've been watching a video posted by a friend of mine - he wrote and sang the song, played all the instruments, and crafted the video.  The song's called "The August Man."

     "The August Man"

He also has one other song he did earlier, called "No Place."  Same deal: wrote the song, played all the instruments, sang the vocals.

     "No Place"

He does all of this in his basement studio setup, hence his YouTube screen name, "Basement Bob."  He's got a couple other videos on YouTube of him playing the guitar.

Johnathan


----------



## Bohandas

My COVID-19 playlist:

_The Conqueror Worm_ (as recorded by Aurelio Voltaire)
_Dethsupport_ (by Dethklok)
_(Don't Fear) The Reaper_ (By Blue Oyster Cult)
_End of the World_ (by The Living End)
_The Hearse Song_ (as recorded by Harley Poe)
_The Hearse Song_ (as recorded by Rusty Cage)
_I Got It From Agnes_ (by Tom Lehrer)
_It's Only the End of the World_ (by Harley Poe)
_It's the End of the World As We Know It_ (by REM)
_Medical Love Song_ (by Monty Pyrhon)
_Mission: Health Comes First_ (from "Cells At Work")
_RagNaRok_ (by GWAR)
_Schadenfreude_ (from the "Avenue Q" soundtrack)
_Zombie Apocalypse Barbecue_ (by The Consortium of Genius[/i]
_Zombie Jamboree_ (by Harry Belafonte)
_Zombies March! (Bloody Pit of Horror, First Movement)_ (by GWAR)

and when they reopened the beaches I added the theme from "Jaws"

EDIT:
and I need to remember to add "Mask Off" the next time I have my walkman hooked up to my laptop


----------



## Zardnaar

Because the night cover by Garbage and Screaming Females lead singer. Rare cover better than the original. 


 And more absurdity from Little Big. I'm Ok.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## smartaland

__





						🎬 Free1080pPorn.com – a porn directory listing free porn sites!
					






					free1080pporn.com


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## raysosher

I really was thinking about the fact that how with time people changes their taste in music. In all my life I have enjoyed rock and hard rock and also metal like Metallica, scorpions, Megadeath and what not. I have never listened to any pop songs. Now all i hear is pop and even a rock head like me have changed.


----------



## Bloodstone Press

Been listening to a lot of mashup music lately. Like this:


----------



## Ulfgeir

At the moment listening to some Maori metal in the form of Alien Weaponry.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Bohandas




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## smartaland




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> At the moment listening to some Maori metal in the form of Alien Weaponry.



Good band.


----------



## pming

Hiya!

Lately... Die Antwoord. Normally I'm not a "rap guy", but I like these two. Interesting sounding and a nice blending of "rap and techno/dance". And they both (Ninja in particular, but also Yo Landi) have a REALLY cool imagination in regards to film making and song-story-telling-music-video (go search for Die Antwoord Alien song; GREAT music video!)

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just found this band.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

pming said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Lately... Die Antwoord. Normally I'm not a "rap guy", but I like these two. Interesting sounding and a nice blending of "rap and techno/dance". And they both (Ninja in particular, but also Yo Landi) have a REALLY cool imagination in regards to film making and song-story-telling-music-video (go search for Die Antwoord Alien song; GREAT music video!)
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Paul L. Ming



I’m familiar with them.  Interesting that a non-“rap guy” would be interested in them!


----------



## pming

Hiya!



Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m familiar with them.  Interesting that a non-“rap guy” would be interested in them!




Maybe, then again...good music is good music, right? 
I'm a music lover. I like all kinds of it. The least fave... Country and Gospel. I think I've heard a handful of both over the decades that I could listen too, but didn't really do it for me in terms of "yeah, that's good music". It was... "background noise that didn't annoy me", so I guess that's good. LOL!

As an example of music I like...
Mötley Crue
AC/DC
Cinderella
Johnny Cash
Front 242
NIN / Trent Reznor
Die Antwoord
Grimner
Skälmold
Finntroll
Mozart
Beethoven
Tangerine Dream
Vangelis
Motorhead
Ozzy Osbourne
LMFAO
Salt n' Peppa
Wilson Phillips
Heart
Pat Benetar
Nightwish
Bullet
Eurithmics
Louis Armstrong
Robert Johnson
...etc...etc...etc.

As you can see...."eclectic" fits the bill! 

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I, too, have an eclectic music collection.  Heres what part of it looked like in 2015:


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Cadence

Chuck Berry's My Ding-a-Ling is playing on Sirius 7.  I think it's time for bed.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Legatus Legionis




----------



## Zaukrie

Van Halen. Sigh. Only 65....


----------



## Cadence

Fibber McGee & Molly's "Blizzard" episode from January 1942 on SiriusXM Radio Classics.   FM&M (1935-1959) is one of the great old time radio shows, and in my top 5 with Gunsmoke (1952-1961), Jack Benny (1932-1955),  Damon Runyon Theater (1948-1949), and Johnny Dollar (w/ Bob Bailey 1955-1960, show ran 1949 to 1962).


----------



## MGibster

The Orion Experience


----------



## Bohandas

Listening to my Halloween playlist which has over 200 songs, mostly by GWAR, Insane Clown Posse, Aurelio Voltaire, and Harley Poe


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Protonicmass

Marilyn Manson, nigh-exclusively Holy Wood, Mechanical Animals and Antichrist Superstar. Nine Inch Nails, Rage Against the Machine. That's about it, but it's more than enough.


----------



## Protonicmass

Protonicmass said:


> Marilyn Manson, nigh-exclusively Holy Wood, Mechanical Animals and Antichrist Superstar. Nine Inch Nails, Rage Against the Machine. That's about it, but it's more than enough.



If you want a soundtrack for the Abyss, Antichrist Superstar is the way to go.


----------



## Protonicmass




----------



## Protonicmass

pming said:


> Hiya!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, then again...good music is good music, right?
> I'm a music lover. I like all kinds of it. The least fave... Country and Gospel. I think I've heard a handful of both over the decades that I could listen too, but didn't really do it for me in terms of "yeah, that's good music". It was... "background noise that didn't annoy me", so I guess that's good. LOL!
> 
> As an example of music I like...
> Mötley Crue
> AC/DC
> Cinderella
> Johnny Cash
> Front 242
> NIN / Trent Reznor
> Die Antwoord
> Grimner
> Skälmold
> Finntroll
> Mozart
> Beethoven
> Tangerine Dream
> Vangelis
> Motorhead
> Ozzy Osbourne
> LMFAO
> Salt n' Peppa
> Wilson Phillips
> Heart
> Pat Benetar
> Nightwish
> Bullet
> Eurithmics
> Louis Armstrong
> Robert Johnson
> ...etc...etc...etc.
> 
> As you can see...."eclectic" fits the bill!
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Paul L. Ming



Some good stuff there!
P.S. To everyone reading this thread, this is a thread for MUSIC. Not pop songs, which aren't songs but mathematical formulas engineered to hijack the largest possible number of brains. Rap (99.86% of it) is basically the anthem of drug and pimps. So let's keep the discussion limited to actual, wholesome music.


----------



## Legatus Legionis




----------



## Protonicmass




----------



## Protonicmass




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Bohandas




----------



## Richards

I recently discovered two songs I'd heard on the radio and liked were performed by the same group: "Heaven Knows" and "Death by Rock and Roll" by the Pretty Reckless.  So I've been listening to the Pretty Reckless albums on YouTube and have liked quite a lot of their songs.  Trivia note: the lead singer, Taylor Momsen, played Cindy Lou Who in the live action "The Grinch" movie when she was a kid.

Johnathan


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## yeyorece

i prefer this awesome live sex sites





						🌸 Cam Couples – couple live sex, live couple cam chat
					






					camcouples.me
				








						💑 Couple Cams | live couple sex, cam show 💑
					






					couplecams.me
				








						🍘 Ebony Cam – black cam girls, ebony live sex 🍘
					






					ebonycam.org


----------



## Zaukrie




----------



## billd91

Finally caught up on ripping all our CDs to my iMac hard drive (which is next to my work computer). I throw a lot of stuff on shuffle while I work. The soundtrack from Avenue Q seems to be coming up a lot. I enjoy the music, but it can be a little jarring when you realize that most of the characters singing about life sucking, sex, and the internet being for porn are puppets.


----------



## Cadence

Switching it up with Kids Place Live playing on Sirius in the background instead of Old Time Radio, the BBC, or random 70s and 80s music.  Lots of interesting Halloween songs so far, but the last selection was the end-theme for Powerpuff Girls.  Hard not to bounce along to it.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Bohandas




----------



## dragoner




----------



## tekepuka

my favorite list of great porn site reviews  Dirty Wonk – Your Best List of Awesome Porn and NSFW Sites!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Well here in Sweden we celebrate St. Lucia on the 13th of December, and since it IS December, here is a different type of seasonal carol, that just so happens to be related to rpgs.

Carol of the spells


----------



## Bohandas

Sump'n Claus


----------



## Bohandas




----------



## Bohandas




----------



## RangerWickett




----------



## xexuyime

__





						Got Gay Tube Porn - Gay Sex Video
					





					gaytubeporn.name


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just stumbled onto this:

It’s a nice funky cover, but has more in common with bands like The Brand New Heavies or Stevie Wonder than James Brown.  If JB had done a version, that familiar lead guitar crunch would probably be handled by a fierce blast of brass.  

And she’s WAAAAAAY too smooth.  Brown’s vocal stylings were more staccato, more evocative of the activities of his rhythm section.  He would probably also modulate his volume a lot more like Yorke’s original- at some point,  “I’m a creep” would have been emphasized with one of his trademark howls.


----------



## gicunohi

great porn resource with exclusive videos in german absolutely free Kostenlose Pornos Hier - Deutsche Pornos, XXX Sex


----------



## billd91




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## embee




----------



## dragoner

I think I have bought this album more times than other.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Hatmatter

This is my jam:
_Hard Rain & Slow Trains_ podcast:
Hard Rain & Slow Trains: Bob Dylan & Fellow Travelers


----------



## Hatmatter

Some good stuff people are posting...love Velvet Underground, Dragoner.


----------



## ThomasDiSantare

arctic monkey  i wanna be yours very cool nice


----------



## Richards

The first album by Missing Persons: _Spring Session M_.  I haven't listened to that in probably over a decade.

Johnathan


----------



## dragoner

super dark


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Ulfgeir

This song has gone on repeat... There is something in the melody and the way she sings that I really love.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Well, seashanties is appearently the new rage, or so I hear. And yes, this one has been played a lot. Maybe not a proper sea shanty...


----------



## R_J_K75

Moon the Loon is worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Listened to the debut-album from the group Nepal Death. One of my oldest friends is the singer in the band. It is a rather weird album to say the least.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## pming

Hiya!

Still 80's "metal" and "hair metal". Also love the "covers remade in a metal vibe" done by Leo Moracchioli. For example, "Adele's" song "Hello". 
Check him out, Frog Leap Studios. Just make sure you have a few hours to kill.... once you start, it's hard to stop! 

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## dragoner




----------



## yiveruqi

Got Gay Tube Porn - Gay Sex Video


----------



## Bedrockgames

Been listening to a lot of Carabao. This song has one of the sweetest twin guitar melodies in my opinion (the lyrics, I believe, are about alcoholism: was told the title translates into something like 'the drunken uncle'):


----------



## Bedrockgames

Ulfgeir said:


> Listened to the debut-album from the group Nepal Death. One of my oldest friends is the singer in the band. It is a rather weird album to say the least.




I thought that said "Napalm Death" at first. Interesting sound


----------



## Ulfgeir

Bedrockgames said:


> I thought that said "Napalm Death" at first. Interesting sound



You are not the first to give that comment regarding the name. I have a feeling it is intended, but I am not sure.  

The singer is a fan of RPG's and wrote 3 quite good Call of Cthulhu-scenarios for the local annual gaming convention back in the 90's. Sadly they are only availible in Swedish (there is a site called Alexandria.dk that has lots of scenarios from various rpg conventions. I think most of them are in NON-English languages, but might provide some good stuff).


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## dragoner

SUMMER
A floating corpse on a carriage,
Behind him are the dancing youths,
Through a slit of licked lips
You can hear the brains of the bells.
Sobbing Country
Drowning in green snot,
Hope has touched bottom,
The bottom is in hot coals.
Soot of farewell speeches
Over a mown field of carnations,
Full-tearful human stream,
Drowning in the same cry.
In the gold of mourning ribbons
The sunbeam plays,
The letters of new legends
Countries of endless clouds.
And someone lightly breathed the air of the wind changes,
And someone threw away a chair,
Hanging at a height of half a meter.
Someone shouted "Hurrah!"
And the echo bird flew through the streets,
Fluttering over the city until morning,
The dawn made the white feathers sparkle.
And then everyone will start sharing everything, but not sharing.
The abomination will present new faces.
Others will come to eat,
Long-awaited, angry,
Torn to pieces
What's left,
Make pity true,
There will be bloodshed.
Many. Again. Again.
All we want is warmth,
And we only want light,
Spring. To our bodies
Through dreams grew into summer.


----------



## trappedslider

well, it does change it lol


----------



## billd91

I’m listening to crickets and horny frogs. Local power is out and nature is the loudest thing around.


----------



## dragoner

Dad NO! I'm the one that's bad!


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Linda Lindas, performing “Racist, Sexist Boys” at a library in LA.


As I hear, they just signed with Epitaph.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Heard this for the first time today while waiting for takeout in a Nepalese place:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joanna Connor.  If ya didn’t know, now ya do.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TIm Simek has skill and interesting taste in covers...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

AcousticTrench & Maple


----------



## fubuvohe

fresh free porn with hot chicks with big asses Big Ass Porn, Big Butt Tube, Onion Booty Girls - BigBootyPorn.tv


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner

Buryat throat singing

An Unbroken Steed (Title)
An unbroken mottled young steed
Is the gem of his herd
Just like me, young and handsome,
Who's the apple of my parents' eye


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

A little of this:

[video]
and a little of that:

[video]


----------



## Ulfgeir

Beatles never sounded this good.


----------



## Ulfgeir

And here is an interesting take on the song "My mother told me", which according to some sources are from the Egil saga.


----------



## Bohandas




----------



## the Jester

Been listening to a lot of these guys lately. I love music with a sense of absurd humor.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Yora




----------



## trappedslider

I think this is my favorite song from Hamilton


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Aging Bard

When contemplating--Messiaen: From the Canyons to the Stars



When relaxing--Barber: Summer Music



When serious--Ruggles: Men and Mountains


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Yora

Have some more synthwave


----------



## embee

I've been on an early Stones jag lately.

The Rolling Stones No. 2 has some really good rock 'n roll that shows exactly why they were the South Side's answer to The Beatles.

"Time Is On My Side" is the best known track but "Down The Road Apiece" is just an amazingly fun toe-tapping song.


----------



## jdrakeh




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Marc_C

Raphaël Marionneau, Le Rythme Abstrait volume 2.






						Le rythme abstrait by Raphaël Marionneau, Vol. 2 from Stereo Deluxe on Beatport
					

Check out Le rythme abstrait by Raphaël Marionneau, Vol. 2 from Stereo Deluxe on Beatport




					www.beatport.com


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Ulfgeir

dragoner said:


>



Was one of my favourites in the Eurovision song festival.


----------



## dragoner

Ulfgeir said:


> Was one of my favourites in the Eurovision song festival.



That was a reason I did not post it before, because I figured everyone has heard "Shum" from the contest. It is a spring festival song, this just a modern interpretation, a catchy tune, I sometimes find it in my mind, as I work.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## cinozowu

Porno Gratuit Ici - Film Porno, Video Sexe


----------



## reelo




----------



## Older Beholder

I came across the music of Joanna Newsom early in the year.
While I'm a decade and a half late to the party, I have to say, the album 'Y's' in particular is sublime.


----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## Ulfgeir

This is an interesting group of 3 very talented sisters.


----------



## Ulfgeir




----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Bohandas

in terms of music, Awake Ye Scary Great Old Ones, and other songs from the HPLHS holiday albums:

But in general I'm listening to AI dungeon playthroughs by WayneradioTV and by Choccymilkmen


----------



## payn




----------



## dragoner




----------



## dragoner




----------



## payn




----------



## billd91

We have SiriusXM in the car and lately, whenever I'm driving, I've been putting on Little Steven's Underground Garage. The music is pretty diverse in time period. Lots of interesting stuff compared to your typical rotation-heavy radio.


----------



## payn

billd91 said:


> We have SiriusXM in the car and lately, whenever I'm driving, I've been putting on Little Steven's Underground Garage. The music is pretty diverse in time period. Lots of interesting stuff compared to your typical rotation-heavy radio.



I haven't listened to little Steven's garage in years. Was a pretty good program from what I remember. Leaned heavily into the garage rock era of the 60's-70's.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They Called Their Band Omicron. Now They're Sharing the Name With a Covid Variant
					

“Whether for the right or wrong reasons, we’ve been getting clicks,” says guitarist Li Heng Chan of the defunct Hong Kong prog-metal outfit. “It’s been a lot to process”




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## dragoner




----------



## Richards

I have four zer0 0ne CDs (zer0 0ne, prot0type 2, oz0ne, and pSy-fi)  and I'm currently listening my way through them in chronological order.  It's an electronic band I first heard on a radio program when I lived in Maryland.

Johnathan


----------



## dragoner




----------



## the Jester




----------



## dowowowi

check this webcam models:





						🏮 Nude Cams – cam girls, live sex cams, live cam sex, free live sex chat
					






					nudecams.name
				








						💳 Live Cam Girls – live cam girls free, nude cams, sex live chat
					






					livecamgirls.name
				








						⌚ Free Sex Cams – hot cam girls, nude cams, live cams sex
					






					webcamgirls.name


----------



## Mannahnin

Finally got to see these guys live Tuesday night, and they were excellent.  Better than expected.  Getting Supernaut live was just [chef's kiss].  Melvins and Corrosion of Conformity were good too.


----------



## jdrakeh




----------



## jdrakeh




----------



## Bohandas

"Antistatic" from the Ion Fury soundtrack. It's the music from the final boss fight and now it's stuck in my head. Or at least the bit at the end of the track is.


----------



## Bohandas

I had heard the phrase the above song is based on before, and was reminded of it when listening to an Alan Watts lecture (see below) which prompted me to look up the phrase and I found this song.


----------



## CleverNickName




----------



## Mannahnin

You mean it's not a coincidence that some of the albums and songs most dear to me came out precisely when I was emotionally and hormonally primed to respond best to trite pop/rock songs?


----------



## CleverNickName

Mannahnin said:


> You mean it's not a coincidence that some of the albums and songs most dear to me came out precisely when I was emotionally and hormonally primed to respond best to trite pop/rock songs?



The magic of targeted marketing!


----------



## Mad_Jack

I was nineteen when Skid Row's "18 and Life" hit the radio...  

 I'm a big fan of international metal, and just relistened to this one earlier today...

Three Indonesian Muslim girls who wear the hijab...  Like I said in the comments of the video, you don't usually hear deep social commentary metal that also sounds like it could be the big inspirational song in a Disney movie...

Voice of Baceprot


----------



## Orius

YouTube recommended this to me:




That looks like a Synnibar campaign.


----------



## Mannahnin

Orius said:


> YouTube recommended this to me:
> 
> That looks like a Synnibar campaign.



Having played, that's plausible, but I'm thinking more...


----------



## Mad_Jack

Mannahnin said:


> Having played, that's plausible, but I'm thinking more...




 Kinf of reminds me of one of my favorite Keith Parkinson illustrations...


----------



## R_J_K75

New self-titled Mars Volta is great. An acquired taste but if youre a fan. 2 Tumbs Up.


----------



## Mosesfi




----------



## Orius

I've been working on a classic rock playlist on YouTube.  I had a handful of songs mixed in with some power metal, so I split the playlists because some of the stuff doesn't mix well to my ears.  Then I dug out some old mix tapes I recorded off the radio way back in the 90s and added the good stuff to the list.


----------



## payn

Orius said:


> I've been working on a classic rock playlist on YouTube.  I had a handful of songs mixed in with some power metal, so I split the playlists because some of the stuff doesn't mix well to my ears.  Then I dug out some old mix tapes I recorded off the radio way back in the 90s and added the good stuff to the list.



Billy Joel We didn't start the fire? Classic Rock????


----------



## Cadence

payn said:


> Billy Joel We didn't start the fire? Classic Rock????




I think Sirius's "Classic Rewind" channel is mid 70s and all of the 80s, so it would just make it there?

Or were you asking about whether Billy Joel counts as Rock


----------



## payn

Cadence said:


> I think Sirius's "Classic Rewind" channel is mid 70s and all of the 80s, so it would just make it there?
> 
> Or were you asking about whether Billy Joel counts as Rock



I was just browsing the list and was "yeah, ok, sure, waiiiiiiit a min!" Nothing else looked as out of place rest of list either


----------



## Orius

Eh, it's close enough for my tastes.


----------

